# Kayak hardware



## Olderfisherman (Jul 1, 2010)

Where is the best place to find hardware fittings for my Manta Ray 14?
Like for an anchor trolley system and the fittings to attach same, or any other project.
I'll be in Frisco/Buxton the first two weeks of October.
2002 Toyota Tundra ext cab with Pa plates, green with Tonneau cover and two dogs.
And my Manta Ray, of course!

Tom


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

check out Kitty Hawk Kites/Sports, Duck Village Outfitters http://www.northbeachoutfitters.com/. Or stop at one in VA


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Tom-

PM sent

Eddie


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

http://kayakfishinggear.com has lots of stuff


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

Kayak places sell anchor trolley kits that have instructions and all the bits you will need. You will pay less than half as much by buying the parts from West Marine.
Todd F.


----------



## vbfdsooty (Aug 1, 2008)

Or you can buy the parts for your anchor trolley at Home Depot for $6 like I did and it is as good as the rest. You can make a lot of your own rigging and it will be just as good or better that commercial stuff, for a whole lot less money. My Kayak cart was only about $20-25 to build. Just use your imagination.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

vbfdsooty said:


> Or you can buy the parts for your anchor trolley at Home Depot for $6 like I did and it is as good as the rest. You can make a lot of your own rigging and it will be just as good or better that commercial stuff, for a whole lot less money. My Kayak cart was only about $20-25 to build. Just use your imagination.


west marine is good for ss spring clips and cords home depot or ace is also a good place to get stuff for the yak


----------



## ToddF (Jun 7, 2010)

surfnsam,
Nice cart. Where did you get the wheels?
Todd F.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

cannibalized a wheeleez cart for the wheels


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

ToddF said:


> Kayak places sell anchor trolley kits that have instructions and all the bits you will need. You will pay less than half as much by buying the parts from West Marine.
> Todd F.


If you buy at West Marine you will pay as much for two pulleys as it cost for the whole kit from someone else.


----------



## Olderfisherman (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys,

Went with Kayakfishinggear.com.
Should get my stuff in a couple of days.
Will be in Frisco Oct 2 through the 15th.
Olive Manta Ray 14 on a green 2002 Tundra with Pa plates.
Tight lines!


----------

